# Filtermaterial für Biotec 18



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo @ all,

wir haben am Samstag unseren Biotec 18 nach der Winterpause wieder aktiviert. 
Im Herbst hab ich beim Säubern den Inhalt dieser 4 runden "Körbe" aus der letzten Kammer (Zeolith) weggeschmissen; es soll ja nur 3Monate funktionieren... 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wußte ich noch nicht, das es regenerierbar sein soll  
Nun meine Frage an Euch: Gibt es auch noch ein anderes Material, außer Zeolith, das vielleicht auch noch bessere Eigenschaften hat als Zeolith (oder gleiche Eigenschaften, aber preiswerter)??
Zur Zeit ist die letzte Kammer leider leer.

Dank Euch jetzt schon...

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Es soll ein neues Material von Oase geben: Phosless habe aber noch nix davon gehört oder gesehen!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hallo anett,

du kannst z.b. gletscherrock oder lavasteine etc. da gibt es verschiedene namen einsetzen - wenns billig sein soll einfach (fällt mir gerade nicht ein - die braunen steine von hydrokulturen) oder einfach mattenschnipsel -würfelchen ......

weis jetzt gar nicht ob auf den behältnissen ein deckel ist - ansonsten solltest du etwas drauflegen damit sich die schnipsel etc. nicht aufschwämmen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

@jürgen: haben die den die gleiche wirkung wie  zeolith ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

nochmal:

Oase Phosless Filtermaterial ist wohl zur Bindung von Phosphaten gedacht !!! habe ich zumindest via www rausgefunden, was drann ist kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo @ all,

Ihr seid ja wirklich schnell...   


@jürgen-b:

an Lavagestein hatte ich auch schon gedacht... das Zeolith ist ja sicherlich als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien da drin gewesen... 
Was für Mattenschnipsel würdest Du nehmen- grobe oder eher feinere (eigentlich ist das Wasser ja an dieser Stelle schon sauber 
und feiner bedeutet doch mehr Besiedlungsfläche, oder?); Deckel sind da übrigens auch dran.


@ Lars: 

dieses Oasezeug "Phosless"- stand da auch irgendwo, wann es das gespeicherte Phosphat wieder abgibt?? Wie lang man es einsetzen kann?? 
Sonst muß ich mal googlen gehen....


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Nette,

Zeolith ist sehr feinporig. Daraus wird dann sehr gerne der voreilige Schluss gezogen, dass es als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien gut geeignet ist. Das aber dürfte grundfalsch sein (was wollte man da auch "regenerieren" ??), viele unabhängige Versuche mit Zeolith zeigen auch, dass es als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien ungefähr so gut oder schlecht geeignet ist wie ordinärer Sand (der nicht in einen Filter gehört)...

Die Poren von Zeolith sind so fein, dass Bakterien viel zu gross sind, um sich darin anzusiedeln. Sie passen einfach nicht in das Zeolith hinein. Die extrem feinporige Struktur von Zeolith deutet eher auf Ionentauschereigenschaften hin (und dann würde auch die Sache mit dem Regenerieren Sinn machen). Und, nun ja, bei einem überdüngten Teich ist die Tauscherkapazität von Zeolith eben sehr schnell erschöpft, seine Leistungsfähigkeit im Verhältnis zum Preis absolut schlecht. Das sagt man natürlich nicht, damit die Kunden schön weiterkaufen in der Hoffnung, es würden sich Bakterien ansiedeln   .

Du solltest Dir die effektiven, aber preiswerten Vorschläge von Jürgen zu Herzen nehmen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hm.....  wozu soll ich den am ausgang meines Filters noch einen Bakterienfläche schaffen. Diese Arbeit sollten doch eigentlich schon die schwämme gemacht haben, oder


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hallo nette,

die eigentliche aufgabe von zeolith und gleichwertigen produkten ist es amoniak und phosphate zu binden. um effektiv meßbare wirkung zu erzielen müssen einige kg/1000l wasser eingebracht werden - ist das zeolith gesättigt muß es herausgenommen werden und in salzlösung regeneriert werden, dabei hört man von intervallen von 2-3monaten - je nach schadstoffanfall denke ich weit früher. 
meine pers. meinung zu den 3kg zeolith welche oase in ihre filter einbringt: nichts als ein schöner werbegag - irgendwas drinnen was supper aussieht und die meisten filterkäufer eh nicht wissen was das ist und für was es gut sein (soll) - und von der menge her vieeellll zu wenig um eine nachweisliche wirkung zu erzielen.
die von mir vorgeschlagenen stoffe haben ganz einfach den sinn deine biologische anbaufläche noch zu vergrößern und den nun mal vorhandenen raum noch sinnvoll zu nutzen unter dem aspekt daß du in einer erneuten füllung mit zeolith (egal aus welchen gründen) keinen sinn siehst.
natürlich haben die von mir genannten stoffe nicht die wirkung von zeolith.

-------------------

als mattenwürfel würde ich mittlere dichte empfehlen - und nicht gestopft packen, sondern recht locker einbringen damit sie sich frei bewegen können - dadurch sollen sie nach den neusten (angelesenen) erkentnissen eine weit höhere wirkung entfalten, die methode nennt sich in geschwollenen fachkreisen moving beads   

******** mal ne frage an alle biotec 12-36 nutzer - steht da nix in der bedienungsanleitung von wegen das das individualmaterial (zeolith) regeneriert werden muß - würde den jungs mal wieder voll entsprechen !

*** war vor kurzem bei denen zu einem eignungstest als oaseberater eingeladen - und habe ihnen gleich in meiner üblich höflichen, aber bestimmten art zu verstehen gegeben daß sie sich doch bitte mit dem vorgestellten modell ein paar dümmere wie mich suchen sollen ...........
- und siehe da - sie wollten mich doch - haben mir so eine art vereinbarung zugesendet und mir mitgeteilt daß ich ihren eignunggstest mit bravour bestanden habe - na dann habe ich ihnen eben noch mal sagen müssen daß ICH nicht will ! :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

@Jürgen: nein im Handbuch steht nix darüber drin. Es wird noch nicht einmal beschrieben was es überhaupt ist. Die rede ist da von Substratrohren  :? 

Meinst also ich könnte diesen Platz besser für diese moving beads nutzen ??? hast du mal einen link wo man solche teile bekommen kann ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hallo lars,

wozu man am ausgang noch filterfläche benötigt - hmmmmm - schwer zu beantworten  :?  - warum gibt es größere filter mit mehr filterfläche ???  

-- moving beads - ist eine methode (das heist das filtermmaterial wird in permanenter schwebe und bewegung gehalten - meißt durch starke lufteinströmung) - kein material !! normalerweise wird dafür K1, ein keramiksinterwerkstoff verwendet - ist sehr teuer.
-- die einfache methode dafür sind aus filtermatten geschnittene würfelchen mit ca. 1-3cm kantenlänge (gibt es fertig auch bei www.fiap.de ) natürlich bekommt man diese methode beim biotec nicht hin - doch zumindest nutzt man den freigewordenen raum sinvoll)

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

hast Du Dich nur so als Gag einmal bei Oase beworben, oder wie kam es zu dem Test ? Tja, ich sehe Oase ähnlich skeptisch. Allerdings gebührt ihnen wohl das Vierdienst, die Filterrevolution begonnen zu haben.

Über Zeolith sind wir uns ja einig. Ionentauscher binden nun einmal die Ionen. Neben Phosphat und Nitrat auch die anderer Salze. Die verwendeten Mengen sind aber lächerlich gering und im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis indiskutabel.

Ich persönlich habe ja immer die Reihe Vorfilter(Vortex/Bürsten/Spaltsieb)-Matten-Lava/Gletscherrock (und alle Spielarten fester Filtermedien) für recht logisch gehalten. Ich rede jetzt nicht über Filter für Koihälterung. Wenn die Filterung über Matten bereits richtig dimensioniert ist, müsste das Wasser am Ausgang des Mattenbereiches recht sauerstoffarm sein (nein, nicht ausreichend für anaerobe Prozesse   ), so dass Festkörpermedien oder Mattenschnipsel wie von Dir beschrieben am besten geeignet sein müssten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Besitz eines Biotec36 (der aber in ca. 4 Wochen zum Wasserlieferant für dne Bachlauf verkommt) und habe diesen zusätzlich mit einer Luftpumpe (4 Lüftersteine) und diversen japanischen Filtermatten erweitert. Damit habe ich letztes Jahr, als er noch im Grosseinsatz war, eine bessere Filterung (= grössere Reinigungsintervalle) erreicht.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo @all,

ich hatte das Zeolith als Ionenspeicher nicht zu ernst genommen-deshalb der Schluß-> Bakterienoberfläche... o.k. falsch gedacht :cry: 

Für mich kommt das Zeolith nicht mehr so richtig in Frage, weil ich bei dem Zeug einfach nicht weiß, wann es "voll" ist (also keine Ionen mehr binden kann)! 
Gibt es die Ionen eigentlich dann ungewollt wieder ans Teichwasser ab, wie es der Aktivkohle nachgesagt wird? 
Oder bindet es einfach keinen weiteren Ionen??
Und wenn ich dann auch noch einige kg/1000l davon brauche; wo sollen die denn in diesem Filter hin??  Von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen  

Dann kommen halt einfach noch ein paar Pflanzen mehr in den Teich  

@norbert

Hast Du zufällig ein Foto, wie Du den Filter umgerüstet hast?? So richtig gefällt mir das Oasesystem im Nachhinein nämlich auch nicht mehr  
Letztes Jahr war er oft zu reinigen; der Filter hätte die Wassermenge sonst nicht geschafft! 
Dieses Jahr haben wir allerdings die Pumpe versuchsweise ein ganzes Stück gedrosselt...

Da werd ich mal demnächst auf die Suche in Baumarkt und Zooladen gehen- ich werd schon was finden... 
Vielleicht gibt es ja diese Schaumstoffwürfel auch hier irgendwo zu kaufen!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

@Jürgen: Danke den Link zu www.fiap.de habe ich schon lange gesucht ;-)
hate den namen nicht mehr richtig auf der reihe ......


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

hallo ihr biotec 12/18/36

besitzer - also ganz am rande erwähnt - wenn man die filter mal näher betrachtet - (ich habe mir sogar schon mal die mühe gemacht besiedelungsfläche und passende fließgeschwindigkeit zu berechnen) sind die dinger gar nicht schlecht - sprich es sind patronen filter mit sehr großer besiedelungsfläche auf sehr kleinem raum - das heißt die dinger funzen richtig angewendet 100pro - und zudem haben sie auf diesem kleinen raum noch eine vorfilterung (ob die jetzt sauber arbeitet oder nicht kann ich nicht abschätzen) naja und das bischen zeolith das fördert natürlich einwenig die atraktivität ohne wirklichen nutzen - sie hatten halt nóch einwenig nutzlosen platz .....  

@ stefan 


> hast Du Dich nur so als Gag einmal bei Oase beworben, oder wie kam es zu dem Test



also nennen wir es mal neugierde - die suchen deutschlandweit sogenannte oase teichfreunde - und da hab ich halt mal hingeschrieben, schließlich warben sie ja auch mit kostenloser schulung etc. 

na ja dann war ich bei der bewerbungsveranstaltung und habe es dann sehr schnell in meiner offenen und direkt höflichen art geschafft den seminarleiter (der war von einem für oase arbeitenden marketingunternehmen) einwenig aus dem konzept zu bringen - kurz und bündig - die jungs wollen sich ein fast kostenloses netzt an außendienstmitarbeitern aufbauen die blöde genug sind für sie zu ackern und dafür allmosen zu bekommen - so ganz am rande distanziert sich oase von jeglicher verantwortung  :?   ........ nach der ersten stunde hatte ich dieses konzept durchschaut und nach meinen fragen in der zweiten stunde war ich der beliebteste teilnehmer der runde  :razz: 

mittags habe sie dann so einen nutzlosen verkaufstrainer auf uns angesetzt - der war dann so nutzlos wie der ganze vormittag - und abends wollten sie dann unser geballtes teichwissen in einem test abfragen - na ja - hab ich dann wohl auch bestanden  :twisted: 

zumindest weiß ich von einigen teilnehmern der runde daß sie sich nach meinem hinterfragen und kritisieren wohl auch gegen eine teilnahme an dem konzept entschieden haben  :cry: 

soviel in der schnelle zu den  cleveren verkaufsprofis von oase 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hallo!

Die Moving-Bed-Technologie kommt aus dem neuen Nexus Filter.
Dort ist das schwimmende Filtermaterieal Kaldness eingebracht, welches durch starke Belüftung in Bewegung gehalten wird.
Die Abbauleistung soll enorm sein.

Ich kenn zwar die Röhren aus dem Biotec nicht, würde aber zu einem Filtermedium raten, welches auf kleinestem Raum eine hohe Ansiedlungsfläche bildet.
Da würden mir spontan die Beads aus dem Bead-Filter einfallen, wenn die Rohre den feinporig und verschließbar sind.
Vielleicht noch ne Portion extra Belüftung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

noch eine Idee! 
Habe mir die ausgestanzten runden Reste meiner Filterpatronen mitschicken lassen. Immerhin knapp 40 Meter, mit einem Durchmesser von 4 cm. Diese in c. 3 cm lange Stücke geschnitten, in einen Zwiebelsach gepackt, ergeben eine große Besiedlungfläche.

Gruß Leo


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

@nette:
falls du immernoch auf der suche sein solltest: 
hab so teile heute zufällig in nem OBI markt gesehn... son gelber sack voll kostet ca.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

macht es eigentlich sinn im filter eine belüftungspumpe anzuschließen ?? hab so ein ding noch über


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

hallo lars,

diese frage kann man nicht grundsätzlich beantworten - kommt darauf an wie die sauerstoffversorgung im filter ist - aber rein grundsätzlich - schaden kann er auf keinen fall.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Nette,
wenn du noch nichts für deinen Biotec hast würde ich Siporax empfehlen.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

